# [Syslog-ng] Utilisation 100% cpu

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un gros soucis ce midi.

Ma machine à subitement perdu les pédales ce midi, j'avais un "uptime" de 300 jours sans aucun soucis.

Un load average de 12 qu'alors d'habitude c'est plutôt 0.2.

Je vois donc un pid de syslog-ng qui bouffe tout mon cpu, ainsi qu'un script de backup.sh qui boufe toute les ressources.

Ce script de backup, je l'utilise sur plusieurs dédiés, j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec. 

J'ai vérifié les logs de mon serveur, il semble que le ce soit juste après mon script de backup, que syslog-ng se soit emballé.

Voici le code du script: 

```

#!/bin/bash

HOME='/home/backup_Mysql'

tmp=${HOME}/stobackupdb$$

ddir=${HOME}/dumpdir$$

host=`hostname`

user='root'

pass='xxxxxxxxx'

dirname="`date +%d`.`date +%m`.`date +%Y`@`date +%H`h`date +%M`"

mysql -u $user -p$pass > "${tmp}.1" << xxx

show databases;

xxx

mkdir ${ddir}

cd ${ddir}

for db in `tail -n +2  "${tmp}.1"`

do

   echo "Database $db :"

   mysqldump -u $user -p$pass -a -e --add-locks --lock-tables --extended-insert --allow-keywords $db > "schema_${db}.sql"

   mysql -u $user -p$pass > "${tmp}.2" << xxx

use ${db} ;

show tables;

xxx

   for tab in `tail -n +2 "${tmp}.2"`

   do

      echo "Database $db -> table $tab"

      echo "\n\nuse ${db} ;" > "data_${db}_${tab}.sql"

      mysqldump -u $user -p$pass -a -e --add-locks --lock-tables --extended-insert --allow-keywords ${db} ${tab} >> "data_${db}_${tab}.sql"

   done

done

mysqldump -u $user -p$pass -a -e --add-locks --lock-tables --extended-insert --all-databases >> backup_total.sql

file="$HOME/${host}_$dirname.tar.bz2"

tar cjf ${file} *

du -sh ${file}

cd ${HOME}

rm "${tmp}.1"

rm "${tmp}.2"

rm -rf ${ddir}

/usr/bin/find $HOME/ -type f -mtime +30 -exec rm -f {} \;

```

Il y avait aussi les processus kblockcd 0 à 3 qui utilisaient plus de 20% de cpu. (d'habitude c'est 0)

Je ne pouvais pas tuer les processus qui utilisaient le proc, ni syslog.

Impossible de faire un reboot, j'ai du faire un reboot hardware.

Quelles sont vos avis, pistes pour résoudre ce problème ?

Comment faire pour trouver le processus fautif et faire en sorte que cela ne recommence pas ?

J'ai rien trouvé d'autre dans les logs de suspect.

Voici mon log avant et après le problème

```

Jun 17 12:00:01 nsxxxxxx cron[2361]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 17 12:00:01 nsxxxxxx cron[2363]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 17 12:00:01 nsxxxxxx cron[2368]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jun 17 12:00:01 nsxxxxxx cron[2371]: (root) CMD (/home/dbbackup.sh  2>&1 >/dev/null)

Jun 17 12:01:01 nsxxxxxx cron[3412]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx syslog-ng[3849]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.1.4'

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Linux version 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 (root@kernel-64.ovh.net) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #3 SMP Tue May 27 19:09:58 CEST 2008

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=801

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf55c000 (usable)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf55c000 - 00000000cf568000 (reserved)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf568000 - 00000000cf62e000 (usable)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf62e000 - 00000000cf6e8000 (ACPI NVS)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6e8000 - 00000000cf6eb000 (usable)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6eb000 - 00000000cf6f0000 (ACPI data)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6f0000 - 00000000cf6f1000 (usable)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6f1000 - 00000000cf6ff000 (ACPI data)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6ff000 - 00000000cf700000 (usable)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000cf700000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000230000000 (usable)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 143) 0 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 849244) 1 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849256, 849454) 2 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849640, 849643) 3 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849648, 849649) 4 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849663, 849664) 5 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2293760) 6 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx end_pfn_map = 2293760

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMI 2.4 present.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0014 (r0 INTEL )

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: RSDT CF6FD038, 0050 (r1 INTEL  ECG3510M       48       1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: FACP CF6FC000, 0074 (r1 INTEL  ECG3510M       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: DSDT CF6F6000, 54BD (r1 INTEL  ECG3510M       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: FACS CF693000, 0040

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: APIC CF6F5000, 0078 (r1 INTEL  ECG3510M       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: WDDT CF6F4000, 0040 (r1 INTEL  ECG3510M       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: MCFG CF6F3000, 003C (r1 INTEL  ECG3510M       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: ASF! CF6F2000, 00A6 (r32 INTEL  ECG3510M       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: HPET CF6F1000, 0038 (r1 INTEL  ECG3510M       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: SSDT CF6EF000, 020C (r1 INTEL     CpuPm       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: SSDT CF6EE000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu0Ist       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: SSDT CF6ED000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu1Ist       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: SSDT CF6EC000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu2Ist       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: SSDT CF6EB000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu3Ist       48 MSFT  1000013)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 143) 0 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 849244) 1 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849256, 849454) 2 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849640, 849643) 3 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849648, 849649) 4 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 849663, 849664) 5 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2293760) 6 entries of 256 used

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Zone PFN ranges:

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMA             0 ->     4096

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Normal    1048576 ->  2293760

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Movable zone start PFN for each node

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx early_node_map[7] active PFN ranges

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 0:        0 ->      143

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 0:      256 ->   849244

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 0:   849256 ->   849454

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 0:   849640 ->   849643

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 0:   849648 ->   849649

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 0:   849663 ->   849664

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 0:  1048576 ->  2293760

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx On node 0 totalpages: 2094518

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMA zone: 2064 pages reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMA zone: 1863 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx DMA32 zone: 831071 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Normal zone: 17024 pages used for memmap

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Normal zone: 1228160 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Processor #2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Processor #1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Processor #3

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Setting APIC routing to flat

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocating PCI resources starting at d4000000 (gap: d0000000:2ff00000)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PERCPU: Allocating 14176 bytes of per cpu data

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2061094

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=801

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Initializing CPU#0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hpet clockevent registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx TSC calibrated against HPET

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx time.c: Detected 2388.001 MHz processor.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx console [tty0] enabled

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Checking aperture...

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Placing software IO TLB between 0x96cb000 - 0xd6cb000

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Memory: 8165348k/9175040k available (4897k kernel code, 212228k reserved, 1950k data, 308k init)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4779.20 BogoMIPS (lpj=9558404)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Security Framework initialized

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Capability LSM initialized

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx using mwait in idle threads.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Freeing SMP alternatives: 40k freed

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx APIC timer calibration result 16583325

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Detected 16.583 MHz APIC timer.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Booting processor 1/4 APIC 0x2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Initializing CPU#1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4776.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=9552130)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Booting processor 2/4 APIC 0x1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Initializing CPU#2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4776.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=9552097)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Booting processor 3/4 APIC 0x3

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Initializing CPU#3

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4776.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=9552269)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Brought up 4 CPUs

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx net_namespace: 120 bytes

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx generic_sse:  8899.000 MB/sec

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx xor: using function: generic_sse (8899.000 MB/sec)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: bus type pci registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx SCSI subsystem initialized

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx libata version 3.00 loaded.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed99fff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:06: ioport range 0x360-0x361 has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx system 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IO window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx MEM window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IO window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx MEM window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IO window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx MEM window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IO window: 2000-2fff

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx MEM window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PREFETCH window: e0c00000-e0cfffff

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IO window: 1000-1fff

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx MEM window: e0000000-e08fffff

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx TCP reno registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx VDSO: variable vdso_jiffies broken

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx VDSO: variable vdso_vgetcpu_mode broken

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx VDSO: variable vdso_vsyscall_gtod_data broken

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx fuse init (API version 7.9)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx SGI XFS with large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx io scheduler noop registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx io scheduler deadline registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx io scheduler cfq registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Linux agpgart interface v0.102

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx loop: module loaded

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.6.15-NAPI

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx e1000: 0000:00:19.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1c:c0:58:67:3d

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx pcnet32.c:v1.34 14.Aug.2007 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PPP BSD Compression module registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PPP MPPE Compression module registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-865.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx scsi0 : 3ware Storage Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0x1000, IRQ: 17.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     3ware    Logical Disk 0   1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465147120 512-byte hardware sectors (750155 MB)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, supports DPO and FUA

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465147120 512-byte hardware sectors (750155 MB)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, supports DPO and FUA

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx scsi1 : ata_piix

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx scsi2 : ata_piix

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3438 ctl 0x3454 bmdma 0x3410 irq 19

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3430 ctl 0x3450 bmdma 0x3418 irq 19

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx scsi3 : ata_piix

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx scsi4 : ata_piix

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3428 ctl 0x344c bmdma 0x30f0 irq 19

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x3420 ctl 0x3448 bmdma 0x30f8 irq 19

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Fusion MPT misc device (ioctl) driver 3.04.06

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx mptctl: Registered with Fusion MPT base driver

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx mptctl: /dev/mptctl @ (major,minor=10,220)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xe0b21400

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xe0b21000

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x000030a0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00003080

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00003060

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00003040

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00003020

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx coretemp coretemp.0: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx coretemp coretemp.1: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx coretemp coretemp.2: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx coretemp coretemp.3: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: linear personality registered for level -1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: int64x1   2004 MB/s

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: int64x2   2616 MB/s

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: int64x4   3116 MB/s

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: int64x8   1812 MB/s

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: sse2x1    3831 MB/s

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: sse2x2    4289 MB/s

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: sse2x4    7104 MB/s

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7104 MB/s)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: multipath personality registered for level -4

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx TCP cubic registered

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Initializing XFRM netlink socket

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx NET: Registered protocol family 15

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: autorun ...

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx md: ... autorun DONE.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3-fs: sda1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 49074

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 64724

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 64721

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 64717

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 64549

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 231520

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 233778

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 54108

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 51646

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 60639

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32014

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32013

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32012

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32008

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32007

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 64594

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 66403

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 54452

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 64179

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 48611

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 54033

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220094

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220093

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220092

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220086

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220085

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220083

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220082

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220081

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220079

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 220078

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 219975

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32679

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32160

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 68040

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 67952

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 68123

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 68027

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 68050

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 68097

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 67930

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 48150

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 186079

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 59099

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 32430

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 65532

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 80894

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267486

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267485

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267483

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267420

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267356

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267349

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267347

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267330

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267337

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267118

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267066

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267042

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267513

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 267512

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 266598

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 64325

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 48367

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 260780

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 103943

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 227430

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 49579

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 49530

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 235869

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 235872

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 53156

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 65517

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 164514

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3-fs: sda1: 74 orphan inodes deleted

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx Adding 522104k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522104k

Jun 17 12:38:24 nsxxxxxx grsec: time set by /sbin/hwclock[hwclock:2201] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:2200] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jun 17 12:38:27 nsxxxxxx e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Jun 17 12:38:30 nsxxxxxx rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

Jun 17 12:38:30 nsxxxxxx rc-scripts: No DHCP client installed

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: starting BIND 9.4.3-P2 -u named -n 1

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: using up to 4096 sockets

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: max open files (1024) is smaller than max sockets (4096)

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: using default UDP/IPv4 port range: [1024, 65535]

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: using default UDP/IPv6 port range: [1024, 65535]

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: no IPv6 interfaces found

Jun 17 12:38:43 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 0.IN-ADDR.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 254.169.IN-ADDR.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 2.0.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: D.F.IP6.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 8.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: 9.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: A.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: automatic empty zone: B.E.F.IP6.ARPA

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2008122601

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2008122601

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx named[4806]: running

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx rc-scripts: Strange, the socket file already exist in "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx rc-scripts: it will be removed now and re-created by the MySQL server

Jun 17 12:38:44 nsxxxxxx rc-scripts: BUT please make your checks.

Jun 17 12:38:50 nsxxxxxx rc-scripts: MySQL NOT started (0)

Jun 17 12:38:52 nsxxxxxx sshd[5073]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jun 17 12:39:08 nsxxxxxx ntpdate[5418]: can't find host ntp2.cines.fr

Jun 17 12:49:37 nsxxxxxx grsec: time set by /usr/sbin/ntpdate[ntpdate:5418] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/runscript.sh[runscript.sh:5417] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Jun 17 12:49:37 nsxxxxxx ntpdate[5418]: step time server 91.121.19.179 offset 621.476201 sec

Jun 17 12:49:37 nsxxxxxx saslauthd[5479]: detach_tty      : master pid is: 5479

Jun 17 12:49:37 nsxxxxxx saslauthd[5479]: ipc_init        : listening on socket: /var/lib/sasl2/mux

Jun 17 12:49:40 nsxxxxxx pure-ftpd: (?@?) [ERROR] Sorry, but that file doesn't exist: [/etc/ssl/private/pure-ftpd.pem]

Jun 17 12:49:41 nsxxxxxx rc-scripts: Could not launch Pure-FTPd

Jun 17 12:49:43 nsxxxxxx cron[5852]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jun 17 12:50:01 nsxxxxxx cron[5973]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 17 12:50:01 nsxxxxxx cron[5974]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

```

j'ai répare pour pure ftpd, le serveur ntp, et pour mysql, je pense que c'est a cause du reboot hardware.

Mon raid est actuellement en INITIALIZING et approche les 90% depuis que le serveur s'est relancé.

Actuellement tout est revenu à la normale, mais je m'inquiète pour une prochaine fois.

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement.

----------

## novazur

Ça m'est déjà arrivé aussi, pas exactement pareil, mais difficile à juger à distance (OVH aussi).

Moi c'est serveur qui ne répond plus qu'au ping. Mais si ça se trouve, il est dans le même état que le tiens, avec un truc qui bouffe tout le proc et qui empêche au reste de répondre.

Ça fait plus d'un an que ça dure, ça peut arriver toutes les semaines, puis plus du tout pendant 3 mois...

Et moi aussi cela m'arrivait pendant des opérations cron de backup du même style que ton script.

J'ai toujours eu la conviction qu'il s'agissait d'un problème hard, et non soft, mais ça, évidemment, le support n'a jamais voulu en convenir.

Quel type de raid hard tu as ? 3ware ?

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Personnellement je ne pense pas que syslog-ng soit la cause du problème (sans doute qu'il l'a accentué ou autre) mais amha il faut regarder tes 2 dernières commandes qui ont tournées et récupérer les logs de ces commandes là :

```
Jun 17 12:00:01 nsxxxxxx cron[2371]: (root) CMD (/home/dbbackup.sh  2>&1 >/dev/null)

Jun 17 12:01:01 nsxxxxxx cron[3412]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null) 
```

N'ayant pas rtm chez moi je ne sais pas ce que fais ce programme, mais il faut vérifier les sorties de ces 2 lancement de ta CRON afin de déterminer si l'un n'a pas eu un effet bloquant sur l'autre.

Et sinon il y a peut être le lien suivant qui peut t'intérêsser (sachant que le mec a aussi des éléments pour Mysql) : http://ll.lairdutemps.org/linux/adminsys/rtm

Cdt,

----------

## novazur

 *DuF wrote:*   

> N'ayant pas rtm chez moi je ne sais pas ce que fais ce programme, mais il faut vérifier les sorties de ces 2 lancement de ta CRON afin de déterminer si l'un n'a pas eu un effet bloquant sur l'autre.

 

je pense qu'il s'agit de http://guides.ovh.com/RealTimeMonitoring

outil spécifique ovh.

Je doute que le problème vienne d'un de ces 2 crons réellement.

----------

## ibasaw

Merci pour ces informations, je continu de creuser de mon coté.

Toutes les pistes sont bonnes à suivre.

Que pensez vous de ca ?

http://zargony.com/2008/03/04/syslog-ng-eating-up-cpu-time-for-no-particular-reason

----------

## DuF

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   N'ayant pas rtm chez moi je ne sais pas ce que fais ce programme, mais il faut vérifier les sorties de ces 2 lancement de ta CRON afin de déterminer si l'un n'a pas eu un effet bloquant sur l'autre. 
> 
> je pense qu'il s'agit de http://guides.ovh.com/RealTimeMonitoring
> 
> outil spécifique ovh.
> ...

 

Certes, chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut sauf que pour déterminer l'origine d'un problème de performance, il n'y a que les logs. Et comme indiqué il est fort probable que les 2 soient inoffensifs mais l'enchainement a pu poser problème à syslog-ng. Il est même possible que le problème n'est rien à voir s'il n'est pas correctement enregistré dans un log.

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> Merci pour ces informations, je continu de creuser de mon coté.
> 
> Toutes les pistes sont bonnes à suivre.
> 
> Que pensez vous de ca ?
> ...

 

C'est très intéressant et il est possible que tu aies rencontré le même type d'évènements.

En effet, que rapporte le sujet du lien que tu as posté ? Qu'un serveur mail et web ayant un énorme trafic réseau se sont retrouvés déconnectés ce qui a eu pour conséquence de faire sortir énormément de logs à ces 2 serveurs. Qu'a fait syslog-ng ? Il a essayé d'enregistré l'ensemble des envois de ces serveurs comme il est configuré pour le faire. Il ajoute aussi qu'habituellement cela ne posait jamais problème car les logs qui étaient envoyés vers tty12 n'étaient jamais regardé par quiconque car dès le boot de la machine, c'est la console tty1 qui est utilisé. Là, il y eu cas particulier vu que l'équipe de maintenance s'était mise sur le tty12.

Est-ce que tu as un log de syslog-ng (sur son fonctionnement propre) ?Last edited by DuF on Thu Jun 18, 2009 8:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai modifier mon syslog-ng.conf

J'ai commenter tout ce qui touche a la console.

J'ai loger mon script de backup pour voir les sorties, comme ça je pourrait le surveiller.

...a suivre  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Désolé j'étais en train d'éditer mon propre message au même moment pour faire une même réponse aux 2 derniers messages  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Quel type de raid hard tu as ? 3ware ?

 

Hello,

c'est ca:

RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)

++

----------

## novazur

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

>  *novazur wrote:*   Quel type de raid hard tu as ? 3ware ? 
> 
> RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)
> 
> 

 

Tiens tiens, coincidence ? J'ai le même.

Concernant le bug de la console avec syslog-ng, cela ne peut pas me concerner puisque j'avais déjà désactivé tout ce qui est console dedans.

----------

## ibasaw

Une chose étrange....vers midi, il semble que le raid est fait des siennes.

Mon port 80 à été détecté down 5 mins, ce qui veut dire que le serveur était encore HS...

je vois que mon Raid est actuellement en Initializing depuis ce midi.

Il semble que le Raid soit en cause, et comme par hasard, ça commence toujours à midi (coïncidence ?)

Voila ce que j'ai choper aujourd'hui dans mes logs:

```

Jun 26 11:49:28 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: PCI Abort: clearing.

Jun 26 11:50:28 nsxxx sd 0:0:0:0: WARNING: Command (0x28) timed out, resetting card.

Jun 26 11:50:58 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: AEN drain failed, retrying.

Jun 26 11:51:08 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: PCI Parity Error: clearing.

Jun 26 11:51:25 nsxxx cron[20467]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:51:25 nsxxx cron[20468]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 26 11:51:25 nsxxx cron[20466]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:52:01 nsxxx cron[20573]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:53:01 nsxxx cron[20615]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:54:01 nsxxx cron[20708]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:55:01 nsxxx cron[20776]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:56:01 nsxxx cron[20839]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:57:01 nsxxx cron[20900]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:58:01 nsxxx cron[20960]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 11:59:01 nsxxx cron[21014]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 12:00:01 nsxxx cron[21058]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 12:00:01 nsxxx cron[21060]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 26 12:00:01 nsxxx cron[21064]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jun 26 12:00:01 nsxxx cron[21068]: (root) CMD (/home/dbbackup.sh 1> /home/dbbackup_log.txt 2> /home/dbbackup_error.txt)

Jun 26 12:01:01 nsxxx cron[22096]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 12:02:01 nsxxx cron[22168]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 12:03:01 nsxxx cron[22243]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 12:03:38 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: PCI Abort: clearing.

Jun 26 12:04:01 nsxxx cron[22316]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 12:05:01 nsxxx cron[22383]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/rtm/bin/rtm 11 > /dev/null 2> /dev/null)

Jun 26 12:05:35 nsxxx sd 0:0:0:0: WARNING: Command (0x12) timed out, resetting card.

Jun 26 12:05:35 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: AEN drain failed, retrying.

Jun 26 12:05:35 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: PCI Parity Error: clearing.

Jun 26 12:05:35 nsxxx program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

```

Vos avis ?

Merci et bon week end !

----------

## novazur

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> Il semble que le Raid soit en cause, et comme par hasard, ça commence toujours à midi (coïncidence ?)

 

J'ai un ticket ouvert chez ovh depuis un an à cause du même problème, mais ils persistent à ne pas vouloir mettre le hard en cause.

Or, comme j'ai déjà tout fait de ce qui est de mon possible pour le côté soft, je suis sans solution autre que de rebooter quand ça plante.

Concernant la coïncidence, j'ai cru moi aussi à un moment pouvoir détecter que cela se passait quasiment à heure fixe (pendant mes sauvegardes nocturnes, alors qu'en lançant ces mêmes sauvegardes manuellement rien ne plantait jamais), jusqu'à ce que le bug se produise à d'autres moments sans rapport. J'en ai déduis que cela survenait probablement au moment d'une surcharge quelconque (cpu, disque...) sans jamais rien pouvoir affirmer.

Bon courage.

----------

## DuF

A tout hasard, que dit le log de : /home/dbbackup_error.txt

Ensuite, est-il possible de rediriger dans un fichier de log les sorties du programme "rtm" ?

Enfin, vérifier que la version de smartctl est compatible avec le matériel actuel afin de corriger l'erreur suivante : 

```

Jun 26 12:05:35 nsxxx program smartctl is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

```

Ce dernier point ne sert pas à grand chose sans doute, mais au moins tu pourras lancer smartctl sans soucis sur tes disques et avoir un résultat en retour probant.

Cdt,

----------

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé ceci dans mes logs:

```

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142145

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142147

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142150

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142153

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142154

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142155

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142156

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142158

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142160

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142161

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142163

Jul  1 18:02:42 nsxxx EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 43142164

```

ca continu comme ca sur des centaines de lignes...

et

```

Jul  3 00:13:38 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: PCI Abort: clearing.

Jul  3 00:15:13 nsxxx sd 0:0:0:0: WARNING: Command (0x2a) timed out, resetting card.

Jul  3 00:15:43 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: AEN drain failed, retrying.

Jul  3 00:15:53 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: PCI Parity Error: clearing.

```

Je n'ai pas essayer ta solution DuF.

Comment je peux bien me servir de smartctl avec mon Raid ?

Quelle sont les noms de lecteurs que je dois indiquer à smartctl ?

J'ai ecris au support et j'attend leur reponse avec la meme chose que j'ai mis ici.

Merci et bon Week end  :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> Comment je peux bien me servir de smartctl avec mon Raid ?
> 
> Quelle sont les noms de lecteurs que je dois indiquer à smartctl ?

 

Mon smartd.conf :

```
#DEVICESCAN

/dev/twe0 -a -m MONEMAIL -d 3ware,0 -H -o on -s (S/../.././01|L/../../6/02)

/dev/twe0 -a -m MONEMAIL -d 3ware,1 -H -o on -s (S/../.././01|L/../../6/02)
```

et en CLI :

```
smartctl -a -d 3ware,0 /dev/twe0

smartctl -a -d 3ware,1 /dev/twe0
```

Cependant, de mon côté, smartd ne m'a jamais trouvé la moindre erreur... Il ne détecte que des erreurs disque (je suppose) mais pas les erreurs raid hard.

----------

## DuF

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai trouvé ceci dans mes logs:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Smartcdt et smartd (le démon qui va avec) ne travaille que sur les données S.M.A.R.T donc seulement sur les infos des disques dur. En gros il ne gère pas le raid.

Tu peux déjà utiliser les commandes suivantes sur la partition qui génère toutes ces erreurs : 

```
smartctl --all /dev/sda2
```

Puis déclencher un "autotest" sur cette partition :

```
smartctl -t /dev/sda2
```

Voir même un test complet si le précédent n'indique rien de probant :

```
smartctl --test=long /dev/sda2
```

Et derrière refaire la première commande. A chaque exécution des commandes, bien lire les sorties, voir s'il y a des éléments qui permettraient de s'inquiéter ou pas et en général il y a des indications sur ce qu'il faut faire. En tout cas, ton problème remonté dans le log concerne le FS, mais il faut déjà s'assurer que physiquement le disque n'a rien.

Tout ça doit permettre de déterminer s'il y a un problème technique sur le disque physique.

Ensuite il faudrait pouvoir lancer une commande tu type car le problème qui est remonté dans le log est concerne le FS :

```
fsck.ext3 /dev/sda2
```

Mais pour cela tu auras besoin que la partition soit démontée, si c'est une machine distante ça risque d'être délicat, tout dépend comment sont montés tes disques, mais ça peut être compliqué.

----------

## novazur

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Tu peux déjà utiliser les commandes suivantes sur la partition qui génère toutes ces erreurs : 
> 
> ```
> smartctl --all /dev/sda2
> ```
> ...

 

Non, il ne peut pas  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mais pour cela tu auras besoin que la partition soit démontée, si c'est une machine distante ça risque d'être délicat, tout dépend comment sont montés tes disques, mais ça peut être compliqué.

 

Non, pas compliqué non plus pour lui. Le mode rescue est là pour ça.

Ceci dit, tu shuntes manifestement toutes mes réponses, et je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Tu ne tiens pas du tout compte de son raid hard, que tu ne sembles pas connaître, et tu ne tiens pas compte non plus du fait que ça puisse être le contrôleur raid qui soit défaillant.

----------

## DuF

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Tu peux déjà utiliser les commandes suivantes sur la partition qui génère toutes ces erreurs : 
> 
> ```
> smartctl --all /dev/sda2
> ```
> ...

 

Le problème du RAID Hard, je l'avais oublié, tant pis.

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mais pour cela tu auras besoin que la partition soit démontée, si c'est une machine distante ça risque d'être délicat, tout dépend comment sont montés tes disques, mais ça peut être compliqué. 
> 
> Non, pas compliqué non plus pour lui. Le mode rescue est là pour ça.

 

Dans ce cas, ce serait bien de lui expliquer, pas seulement pour lui mais pour les autres qui lisent/liront aussi ce forum dans le cas d'un problème similaire. On n'est pas là seulement pour dire ça c'est pourri, ou le problème c'est ça. Un forum est en général didactique, sinon même la meilleure solution du monde ne sert à rien sans une bonne explication.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, tu shuntes manifestement toutes mes réponses, et je ne sais pas pourquoi.
> 
> Tu ne tiens pas du tout compte de son raid hard, que tu ne sembles pas connaître, et tu ne tiens pas compte non plus du fait que ça puisse être le contrôleur raid qui soit défaillant.

 

Si t'es parano je n'y peux rien. 

Pour le reste, il est clair que je ne connais pas son raid hard donc je ne me risquerai pas à supposer dessus, surtout que tu le fais déjà très bien donc à quoi ça servirait ? Mais bon si t'avais déjà la conf pour smartcl pourquoi tu ne lui en as pas parlé plus tôt ? Ca au moins ça aurait été constructif.

[OFF]Encore une fois, t'as pas l'air de comprendre les points suivants : 

- je n'ai pas la solution à son problème sinon son problème serait déjà résolu

- je ne suis là que pour essayer de comprendre avec lui son problème et lui donner mon point de vue qui à la différence de lui n'a pas le nez dans le guidon.

- je n'ai pas la science infuse

- je dis sans doute des conneries

- tout ça ça fait parti d'un forum, faudrait l'assimiler une fois pour toute.[/OFF]

Pour en revenir au sujet, il faudrait les retours du smartcl sur les disque en raid (cf. poste de novazur) et de fsck.ext3 pour le FS.

Ensuite, si tu peux, vérifie le firmware de ton raid hard : 

http://www.3ware.com/KB/article.aspx?id=14224

et le lien suivant peut aussi être intérêssant amha : 

http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=2186

Il en ressort un test rapide, booter avec les options noapic et/ou acpi=off sinon parcours la totalité de la page si tu ne trouves pas des similitudes avec ce que tu observes.

Cdt,

----------

## novazur

 *Quote:*   

> Dans ce cas, ce serait bien de lui expliquer, pas seulement pour lui mais pour les autres qui lisent/liront aussi ce forum dans le cas d'un problème similaire. On n'est pas là seulement pour dire ça c'est pourri, ou le problème c'est ça. Un forum est en général didactique, sinon même la meilleure solution du monde ne sert à rien sans une bonne explication.

 

Parce que le mode rescue est une connaissance de base pour tout possesseur de dédié chez OVH, et que j'ai la conviction profonde que ZuckBin maîtrise très bien la gestion de son dédié.

 *Quote:*   

> Si t'es parano je n'y peux rien. 

 

Panano ?

Tu lui parles de smartctl sur /dev/sda alors que dans mon post précédent juste le tiens, j'explique justement la méthode pour le raid hard 3ware.

Donc soit tu ne lis pas mon post, tu crois que ce que je raconte est faux. Mais dans les 2 cas, cherche l'anomalie de ton côté, pas du côté de ma santé mentale.

 *Quote:*   

> Mais bon si t'avais déjà la conf pour smartcl pourquoi tu ne lui en as pas parlé plus tôt ? Ca au moins ça aurait été constructif.

 

Et bien non, ça n'aurait rien apporté de plus.

Dès qu'il a demandé comment exploiter smart sur son raid, j'ai donné la réponse.

Je n'en ai pas parlé avant parce que selon moi, son problème n'est absolument pas un problème de FS (ça TA supposition), mais un problème de raid hard :

```
Jul  3 00:13:38 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: PCI Abort: clearing.

Jul  3 00:15:13 nsxxx sd 0:0:0:0: WARNING: Command (0x2a) timed out, resetting card.

Jul  3 00:15:43 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: scsi0: AEN drain failed, retrying.

Jul  3 00:15:53 nsxxx 3w-xxxx: PCI Parity Error: clearing. 
```

A partir du moment où l'on sait que des erreurs de raid hard sont rapportées, à quoi cela sert-il encore d'aller checker des disques ? C'est un non-sens absolu. Si le contrôleur est défaillant, comment pourras-tu te baser sur les résultats bon ou mauvais qu'il pourra te renvoyer par smart ?

Son problème est clair, et seul le support OVH peut le lui solutionner par une intervention physique sur la machine. Tout le reste n'est que temps perdu.

----------

## kernelsensei

@novazur : T'as l'air de prendre certaines choses trop personnellement, du calme.

Pour la n-ième fois, ce forum sert à apprendre et chercher des solutions ensemble. Ce n'est pas parce que DuF n'a pas fait attention à une de tes réponses qu'il les ignore toutes.

Ça serait bien que tes interventions soient plus cordiales vis-à-vis des autres contributeurs.

Cordialement,

----------

## DuF

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dans ce cas, ce serait bien de lui expliquer, pas seulement pour lui mais pour les autres qui lisent/liront aussi ce forum dans le cas d'un problème similaire. On n'est pas là seulement pour dire ça c'est pourri, ou le problème c'est ça. Un forum est en général didactique, sinon même la meilleure solution du monde ne sert à rien sans une bonne explication. 
> 
> Parce que le mode rescue est une connaissance de base pour tout possesseur de dédié chez OVH, et que j'ai la conviction profonde que ZuckBin maîtrise très bien la gestion de son dédié.

 

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a que 3 participants à ce sujet, qu'il n'est pas susceptible d'intérêsser d'autres personnes. C'est si dur que ça à comprendre ?

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Si t'es parano je n'y peux rien.  
> 
> Panano ?
> 
> Tu lui parles de smartctl sur /dev/sda alors que dans mon post précédent juste le tiens, j'explique justement la méthode pour le raid hard 3ware.
> ...

 

Je vais me répéter, mais peut être qu'en le disant 2 fois ça va rentrer : J'ai bien indiqué que smartctl n'allait rien donné concernant son raid. J'ai juste indiqué comment l'utiliser de la manière que je connais (sans raid hard). A priori c'est une calomnie suffisante pour te faire sortir de tes gonds sous prétexte que tu l'as dit le message d'avant... Peut être que ça t'a donné l'impression de parler dans le vent, effectivement. Mais là j'en reviens à ma réponse précédente, faut arrêter la parano. Il t'est pas venu à l'esprit qu'une réponse à ZuckBin du genre : "attention, la méthode indiquée par Duf est la méthode usuelle mais qui ne fonctionnera pas dans le cas de ta conf avec raid hard, inspires toi plutot de celle que j'ai indiquée" ? 

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mais bon si t'avais déjà la conf pour smartcl pourquoi tu ne lui en as pas parlé plus tôt ? Ca au moins ça aurait été constructif. 
> 
> Et bien non, ça n'aurait rien apporté de plus.
> 
> Dès qu'il a demandé comment exploiter smart sur son raid, j'ai donné la réponse.
> ...

 

Une chose est sûre, c'est que tant que les logs sont pollués par des problèmes X ou Y, OVH aura tout loisir de dire que le problème n'est pas chez eux. Et non je ne suppose pas qu'il a un problème de FS. Il a juste un message dans ses logs et il doit trouver le moyen de l'enlever. D'ailleurs, précédemment tu m'as accusé de faire fi systématiquement de tes réponses, or si tu lis ce que je réponds à chaque fois c'est en rapport avec ses sorties de logs, que ce soit pour rtm, sa base de données et son FS. Même quand le sujet du RAID a fini par sortir, je me suis simplement contenté d'essayer d'éclaircir les autres sujets qui trainaient dans ses logs à ces moments là. Et je redis encore une fois que je ne me risquerai pas à supposer sur son raid hard comme sur tout autre sujet (fs, bdd, rtm). Est-ce que la notion de pragmatisme te parle ?

Et ce n'est pas parce que je ne parle pas du raid que je ne le mets pas en cause ou pas, et ce n'est pas parce que je parle de ses erreurs FS que j'ai une supposition sur le problème. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas d'avis sur le sujet, seulement que tout ce qui apparait dans les logs doit être corrigé et à la fin il ne restera que le vrai problème.

Ce qui est un non-sens absolu c'est de faire appel à un support avec des logs qui relatent divers problèmes, car la première chose que fera le support dans ce cas là, c'est botté en touche.

NB : Si ce message est trop polémique au gout des modérateurs, vous avez tout loisir de le virer (ou de me demander de le faire).

EDIT : Je remets ici ce que j'ai mis plus haut, histoire que la polémique n'altère pas trop le sujet : 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour en revenir au sujet, il faudrait les retours du smartcl sur les disque en raid (cf. poste de novazur) et de fsck.ext3 pour le FS.
> 
> Ensuite, si tu peux, vérifie le firmware de ton raid hard :
> 
> http://www.3ware.com/KB/article.aspx?id=14224
> ...

 

----------

## novazur

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a que 3 participants à ce sujet, qu'il n'est pas susceptible d'intérêsser d'autres personnes. C'est si dur que ça à comprendre ?

 

Tu me fatigues, avec tes quotages affreux, ton ton condescendant, et tes réflexions à la con.

On peut aussi lui parler de windows et de streaming vidéo au cas où quelqu'un intéressé par ce sujet tomberait sur ce fil, non ?

C'est du n'importe quoi.

Sous le prétexte que quelqu'un d'autre pas directement intéressé par le sujet puisse passer le lire, il faudrait alors parler de tout et de n'importe quoi ?

Qu'est-ce que tu ne trouveras pas pour justifier tes réponses ?

Allez, fin de sujet pour moi, tu pourras avoir le dernier mot et finir avec tes réflexions à 2 balles.

----------

## kwenspc

Ça part un sucette ici  :Neutral: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ça part un sucette ici 

 

une sensation de déjà-vu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ibasaw

Hello,

Qu'est ce qui se passe ici  :Wink:   ?

Bon, j'ai eu un retour de OVH.

Mon problème viendrait du faite d'une alimentation défectueuse.

Il me l'on remplacer et on clôturé l'incident, ils m'ont dit que si j'avais plus les erreurs dans les logs c'est que c'est bon.

Je prie pour que mon problème n'arrive plus, et a ce jour je ne sais toujours pas quel en était la cause.

Si vous avez le même problème que moi, je vous invite à partager votre "angoisse".

Merci à tous en tout cas.

----------

## DuF

Content que le problème soit résolu réellement.

Pour la cause, si réellement tu n'as plus d'erreurs alors sans doute que la réponse d'OVH est bien la cause de ton problème.

----------

